
12 Reasons Why Every Linux System Administrator Should be Lazy - makethetick
http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/07/lazy-sysadmin/
======
Matt_Rose
awesome. 17 years of Linux admin work (yes, I started in 94) and I agree with
every word.

~~~
cultureulterior
I would have liked to see some mention of configuration management software,
e.g puppet, but it seems reasonable.

